# Anacharis, planted our floating?



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anacharis do better planted or free floating?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Its stem and leaves will rot is put into the substrate, its better floated BUT you can do a few things to simulate a planted stem:
~use thread/fishing line and tie base of stems to a weight (I use glass beads) and bury the weight, with stems just above the substrate
~use thread/fishing line and tie them to suction cups to allow for placement anywhere against the glass (I have also done this)


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

I had it planted in a 20 gal using Safe-T-Sorb as the substrate & they rooted so good I had to cut to the roots to get them without uprooting other plants in that 1/4 of the tank. So they can do very good planted .. think it depends on the substrate. Normally I don't like them planted because they usually flop over rather than stand straight up & get knocked around by the flow from the filter.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have mine tied to some branches by either fishing line or just long roots, but there's a few floating bits. I don't think it cares either way, just don't plant it in the substrate, it doesn't really like that. If you really want to, only bury the thin roots, don't cover the rhizome.


----------



## Nestle_ (Jul 4, 2013)

I had these in my tank, until they got cooked, and they loved being in the substrate. This could have been because of a rich substrate, under root ferts, and water column ferts, plus co2. It got to the point where I was cutting 10 inches off each branch every 2 days, and once the planted stem was cut, it branched three or four times. One cutting I had over 50 pieces, starting from just 6 stems originally. 
Never had much luck as a floater, they just didn't quite take off like they were planted.
I do love the idea of tying them to a suction cup on the side of the tank, as long as you can't see the suction cup at least.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Egeria densa will not (its narrow leaf elodea to some), it sends out sone monstrous roots so even if part of the stem rots off, it will still be anchored in place


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I threw mine in there.... it floats around but is dropping roots to the substrate. Odd looking.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have elodea planted and nothing has rotted, I have it planted in three different tanks with three different substrates. I also have it floating, but I agree that when planted it doesn't always stank up straight.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I guess I must have a messed up plant or just bad substrate (old gravel), since it always rots when placed in the substrate, I'll have to look into this more and determine why...


----------



## fishkeeper01 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is sand ok?


----------



## boosted16v (Feb 2, 2014)

Ive had some planted in sand for a while now..seems ok to me!


----------



## johnnytrn (Feb 23, 2014)

I tied about 4 together and stuck in in the substrate. Within a week, these things have grown over 5" taller. Still continuing to grow light crazy in my low tech nano


----------

